# budsandexotics on ebay!



## Greenpaph (Jan 10, 2009)

budsandexotics is the seller on ebay that has been using my photo of Blc. Malworth 'Orchidglade' FCC/AOS. I posted it on this forum in the past 6 months.
I tried to report it (with everyone's help from this forum)! However, because my photo is not copyright; they say they can do nothing. 
I wrote to the seller and they never responded.

Please be aware!

It was just put back on ebay!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2009)

That's nonsense. Did you go through the process for ebay to notify sellers that you did not give permission for the use of this photo?


----------



## Candace (Jan 10, 2009)

Did you go through the VERO program?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2009)

Candace said:


> Did you go through the VERO program?



Thanks, Candace. That's what I meant but couldn't think of the name.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 10, 2009)

I did! However the vero program is only for copyrighted photos.


----------



## Candace (Jan 11, 2009)

Psst. Put your name on your photo with photoshop etc.. Fax it to them and say that the vendor obviously has erased your name on the ebay photo.... problem solved.


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 11, 2009)

If it is your photo anyway, does the time you copyright it have any thing to do with it? I mean, for all those of us who have posted photos in the past, if we were to copyright them now, does it now protect from future use, even if the user finds/has an old version of the photo?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2009)

Just let me take all your photos and there'll be no worries!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 11, 2009)

I sent a message to this vendor letting them know that as long as they continue to use photographs without permission there are people who will not buy from them. If enough people do the same perhaps it will have an effect.


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 11, 2009)

what on earth is this "not copyrighted" bs? If you take the photo, you own the copyright to it. There is no legal requirement to register the work (unless you want to sue, in which case you do) to claim copyright. It's yours. 

The Copyright Office has a FAQ page with basics. http://www.copyright.gov/help/faq/


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 11, 2009)

PaphMadMan said:


> I sent a message to this vendor letting them know that as long as they continue to use photographs without permission there are people who will not buy from them. If enough people do the same perhaps it will have an effect.



I did also! The funny part about it is that they had a few plants I was interested in!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 11, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Just let me take all your photos and there'll be no worries!



That's the thing! If they asked and gave some recognition; I wouldn't care!


----------

